# Excision eyelid cyst



## LLcoder (Jun 17, 2011)

I have an opthalmology doc who is billing a 67840 w/ dx 374.84 with the following documentation:

"Lid sebaceous cyst - left removed from l lower lid - local - 2% with xylo, excised , no closure, no bleeding, no9 pathology , large cyst ,  3 mm, ocuflox gtts 2x toda"

I've researched on Encoder Pro and their pink sheets state that for a non-chalazion type lesion excision you'll use depth as your guide for code choice.  If excision involves the skin only use integumentary codes 111XX and if it's deeper (involving lid margin, tarsus, and/or palpebral conjunctiva) use eyelid excision code 67840.  

In my opinion for this example you'd use the 111XX code for the excision, as it doesn't specify if the excision was deeper/involving lid margins, tarsus, and/or palpebral conjuntiva...  Is there anyone that codes opthalmology frequently that would be able to confirm my thoughts, or give me some insight??


----------



## preserene (Jun 17, 2011)

Sebaceous Cyst Excision: are skin incisions but for the excision of spherical *cutaneous and subcutaneous lesions. *
Sebaceous Cyst are one of the examples of spherical cutaneous and subcutaneous lesions.
I do strongly agree with your doctor in selecting one from  67840 series.
EnCoder Pro may refer to the conditions only pertaining to skin depth/skin layer involvement.sebaceous cyst involves subcutaneous tissues an dit mandates ennucleating excision and deep separation from adherence to the deeper and surrounding tissues.

Support with your doctor's detailed report please.
Thank you


----------



## LLcoder (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks so much for your help! I appreciate it


----------

